# Can cats lose their voice?



## yasaman (Dec 24, 2004)

Ok, my cat had the loudest meow, and it was really clear too. Starting a few days ago, his meow has been really weird. It sounds like a different cat. It kind of sounds like he has a sore throat and has lost his voice. It sounds really strained. Can cats lose their voice? Do they get sore throats?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

yes. here's a thread where another forum member had a similar problem, you might have some of the same questions:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13153

Tim


----------



## jbeanie10 (Dec 15, 2004)

I've been going through this with my 13 y/o cat. In fact, it had lasted so long (3 weeks) that the vet was going to look at her throat/larynx under sedation. Well a couple of days before her test, her meow started getting stronger so the procedure is now on hold. The big things the vet told me were humidify (running shower, vaporizer, humidifier-making sure the kitty is safe of course) and soft food. My cat still has hoarseness but her voice is at least 50-75% better than it was. We don't know what caused it-at least not yet.


----------

